# mit Photoshop eine WEBSeite machen



## D-Juice (11. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute,

kann man eine vollständige webseite im Photoshop programieren,
oder braucht man umbedingt noch ein 2es Program.

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## psifactory (11. Juni 2006)

Mh... Also im Photoshop kannst du scripten. Aber ich glaube nicht dass du das gebrauchen kannst. Im Ernst. Nein mit Photoshop kannst du (leider) keine kompletten Websites basteln. Du kannst dort nur deine Grafiken erstellen. 

Wenn du eine Website erstellen willst solltest du dir einen gängigen HTML wyswg Editor besorgen. (Ich benutze zur Zeit Dreamweaver) und lernen in Html eine Website zu erstellen. Gute Einsteigertutorials zu diesem Thema gibt es unter http://de.selfhtml.org 

Das sieht zwar alles am Anfang sehr schwierig aus, aber wenn du da mal reinkommst schaut die Welt gleich anders aus.


----------



## D-Juice (11. Juni 2006)

Gut das dachte ich mir schon.
Danke für die Antwort nochmal


----------



## Leola13 (12. Juni 2006)

Hai,



			
				scornec hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .... Nein mit Photoshop kannst du (leider) keine kompletten Websites basteln. Du kannst dort nur deine Grafiken erstellen.



Wenn die Betonung auf komplett liegt gebe ich dir Recht, ansonsten muss ich dir wiedersprechen.  

MIt PS (Image Ready) kannst du deine Grafik "zerteilen" und dir einen Quellcode erzeugen lassen, Rollover erstellen und eine Galerie anfertigen.

.. ob das alles so wird wie due es dir vorstellts, bzw. wieviel Handarbeit noch nötig ist, sei dahingestellt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## psifactory (12. Juni 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn die Betonung auf komplett liegt gebe ich dir Recht, ansonsten muss ich dir wiedersprechen.



Betonung liegt sicher auf komplett. Einziges Problem mit dieser automatisierten Sache ist das nie das gewünschte Ergebnis herauskommt. Zumindest ist das meine eigene Erfahrung (damals zwar noch mit fireworks aber ich glaube da hat sich nicht die Welt daran geändert.). Macht das PS eigentlich dann mit Tabellen das Layout oder mit divs? 

Das Beste Ergebniss erzielt man eh nur wenn man selbst Hand anlegt. Und für jemanden der es noch nicht selbst kann und auch nicht lernen will (aus welchem Grund auch immer) eignet sich dann irgendein AllroundTool. Kann leider keins empfehlen da ich zu der Materie keinen Bezug mehr habe. Glaube aber dass NetObject Fusion etwas vernüpftiges ist/ war.


----------



## ominglow (12. Juni 2006)

Hi...noch eine kleine Anmerkung...wenn dus wirklich Pro. willst machen..würd ich mir den Macromedia Dreamweaver zur Hand nehemen..! Der ist nicht all-zu schwierig zum bedienen...!


mfg.


----------



## psifactory (12. Juni 2006)

Da muss ich ominglow ziemlich Recht geben. Hab auch nach meinen "Schandtaten" mit Allround Tools auf Dreamweaver umgesiedelt und ich arbeite heute noch damit..


----------



## StupidBoy (12. Juni 2006)

ominglow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]wenn dus wirklich Pro. willst machen..würd ich mir den Macromedia Dreamweaver zur Hand nehemen[...]


Wenn du einen wirklich sauberen Quellcode haben willst (was nicht unbedingt zwingend notwendig ist) würde ich dir empfehlen auf WYSIWYG-Editoren zu verzichten und das ganze von Hand zu machen.
Das benötigt evt. etwas mehr Einarbeitungszeit, dafür bist du meiner Meinung nach wesentlich freier was die Gestaltung des source codes anbelangt.
Ansonsten sollte Dreamweaver die beste Wahl sein.



> Macht das PS eigentlich dann mit Tabellen das Layout oder mit divs?


Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube PS wspuckt nur Tabellen aus. 

Grüße


----------

